# Eventt 14



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now people ! Last chance to buy tickets on line will be Thursday but tickets will be available to buy on the gate. Hope to see you all there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SPAM ahem *runs away* 

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You should run away if your not coming !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not  my service and new rear discs and pads are being done  LY really tho

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That's no excuse !


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I cant wait  I'll be looking a bit sore though :lol:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm quite gutted that I cant make it as I am in Germany all this weekend. 
Beamish is just around the corner from me too and it would have been nice to come and say hello to you all (even if my car is still without its engine)  . 
Have fun, and maybe see you next time 8)

@ Jon - from the pics on Fbook - sweeeet jeeezus that looks painful mate. Hope you're ok?.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

pete_slim said:


> I'm quite gutted that I cant make it as I am in Germany all this weekend.
> Beamish is just around the corner from me too and it would have been nice to come and say hello to you all (even if my car is still without its engine)  .
> Have fun, and maybe see you next time 8)
> 
> @ Jon - from the pics on Fbook - sweeeet jeeezus that looks painful mate. Hope you're ok?.


Haha yeah, i'm fine though thanks Pete


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

How do I go about booking for the Saturday drive out? Only just read that for the first time in an email.

I'm coming up from London on the Friday, so please say there's a space left??


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Eadon said:


> How do I go about booking for the Saturday drive out? Only just read that for the first time in an email.
> 
> I'm coming up from London on the Friday, so please say there's a space left??


http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... uct_id=379


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Just found that :lol:

Thank you!!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

No worries


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Plenty space left.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spam :lol: :lol: :lol:

Car's in for a service saturday so I might make an appearance on Sunday but only a big MIGHT

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Will anyone have Vagcom with them? Bring it if you can, thanks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes i think someone will have vagcom ask at the ttoc stall. Hope you make it Jess.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll have my vagcom and toolbox! Am I supposed to have received a ticket via email too as I can't find anything?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You should have a email. Check your spam.


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Can some one post a link, to where the meet is with details please ? As wanting to come but don't know where it is 
?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi just Google Beamish museum hope you can make it. Last entry is 11 am


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

A big thankyou to all who attended today. Hope you all enjoyed it. Roll on next year


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

A big thank you to you Mall for organising the event. Was a fantastic day out. 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just got back home.

Great weekend, great to meet every one new and old
Big thank you to the committee great day guys.

See you all at audis in the park.

Phil .


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Back at the b&b. A big thank you to everybody involved in the organisation of this weekend. We had a fantastic time at our first TTevent. Thank you to everybody for making us welcome. Brilliant friendly bunch. Looking forward to our next one at AITP.

Colin and Jan


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Home with feet up and watching WC final. Many thanks enjoyed people cars and venue.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Got back to bristol about an hour ago! An accident on the M1 held us up abit, but managed to ignore the sat nav and get round it!! Never thought I would say I was glad the football was on, it made a difference to the traffic!

Thank you to all involved for what has been a fantastic weekend! Lovely to see friends and make new ones too!!

Hope to see you all very soon!

Lin and Darren! Xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks to all involved! Was a brilliant weekend really enjoyed myself and loved meeting everybody.

Covered just over 750 miles this weekend, still nothing compared to Brians mission from Plymouth.. Shame more from the south couldn't make the effort!

Look forward to seeing everyone again, I'll be a regular!

Eadon
(Cut nose  :lol: )


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Lovely to meet you Eadon,

Admired your beautifully clean car you work so hard on. That cleaning kit we bought is great, Darren's used it already!

We too travelled 721 miles, in the weekend, but it was all well worth it!

Lin and Darren xx


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Eadon said:


> Thanks to all involved! Was a brilliant weekend really enjoyed myself and loved meeting everybody.
> 
> Covered just over 750 miles this weekend, still nothing compared to Brians mission from Plymouth.. Shame more from the south couldn't make the effort!
> 
> ...


Same chap, maybe she you around at another meet.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Lin and Darren - Likewise, it was a pleasure. My cleaning kit is beyond a joke now 

Cookbot thanks for scanning my car, will scan it again when I get mine see if they have returned. ECU light has stayed off for now so happy days :lol: I'll probably be at Audis in the park and Audi Driver International.

Jon


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I must admit that I'm still smiling about the weekend - I had such an awesome time from start to finish  Thanks to everyone who attended - it's you guys who made it so special 8)

First day back at work (and back to reality) tomorrow, after having eight days off - this is going to hurt 

Looking forward to Haigh Hall, AITP and ADI  8)


----------

